# They Don't like the COCO HUT



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I didn't know if I should put this in the beginner section or here because it does seem kinda like a stupid question. I just got a brand new adult pair of Cobalts and they have absoutely no interest in the Coco Hut. I've been told you put a petri dish under the coco hut and that is where they will lay the eggs. But my two could care less about the Coco hut. I have thick foliage and they just hide in the foliage. Won't they just lay eggs in the foliage? I can't imagine all PDFs are born with the knowledge that they should lay the eggs in the coco hut. I know this sounds like a stupid question but I'm serious. Why would they use the coco hut if there are other places that they feel secure?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

They dont ALWAYS use the cocohut, they just like to use that usually more often then other places. I have had tincs lay eggs on large leaf plants and stuff, its all good. As for you saying they absolutly dont like the cocohut, I dont know about that. Just because you dont see them in it doesnt mean thtey dont go in it, how do you know they dont go in it when you arent in the room? Just give them time, I'm sure they will be laying for you in no time.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

How long have you had them? Sometimes, they just need time to settle in before they'll start laying. 

My cobalts almost always use the coco hut, but many of my tincs seem to broad, smooth leaves.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I was taking care of some sips that never went into the coco hut, unless it was to lay eggs. Otherwise, it was ignored.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i have never seen my azureus in there ever before ... but tonight i went by to peek w/ my flashlight after bedtime and i saw 2 frogs go into the cocohut. i'm hoping that it's ON. 

besides... who could dislike something as wonderfully aptly named as a cocohut? 

-brett


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

My auratus didn't go into the huts much either at first. But now two of them use it exclusively for hiding and sleeping. Its good to have them, since it will always give them an extra option.


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

My pair of Azureus started laying on the leaves, moss and never in the cocohut, but now they have started laying in the cocohut, still bad eggs cause they're young but at least I can find the eggs.I'm sure yours will use
the cocohut once they start laying.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I generally put at least two cocohuts per viv, one as a laying site and one as a hanging out hut. They don't go into the huts with the petri dishes unless they are laying, but almost all stay in the other huts as hide-outs.

Richard.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, they are in an enclosure sitting on my desk at work so I have the opportunity to watch them all day and they definately don't go in it during the daylight hours....maybe at night. I'll try adding a second coco hut as suggested. Are there other items besides coco huts that people have tried? It seems a little tight for two frogs to be in there at the same time. I also haven't heard any calling from the male but I've only had them for a week. How old do they need to be for breeding? I was told they are 13-14 months old right now.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Frogs best friend the cocohut petrayed by the frogs. your coco huts probably thinking why am I in here if no ones useing me. but yah they might not use the coco hut Its all depends on the frog and were its at


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Guess what? They have finally started using the coco hut. I can't tell what theyre doing in there...I think I need one of those microscopic cameras that they use on the nature channels to burrow into ant hills or something.  I don't hear the male calling so I guess they're just checking it out. How old do they need to be for breeding?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Tincs generally breed at about a year of age (give or take)...and you probably won't hear a male call. Its call is very quiet.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Like others have mentioned some frogs prefer other places to deposit eggs. I have a 2.2.0 of wc leucs that will only lay in magnolia leaf liter. A pair of inferalanis that never use the hut and always lay on the pothos leaf. Another pair of tincs, patricia that also only use the pothos leaves. Many examples of the exception to the coco hut 'rule'.


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

My breeding trio of cobalts never use a cocohut. They strictly lay eggs in black film canisters place at ground level. Try some film canisters and see what happens.


----------

